# HCT Offer Letter after Interview



## AUSB (Mar 8, 2019)

Just few days back Higher College of Technology (HCT) interviewed me for the faculty position. 
I am waiting for their decision.

Those who are already working at HCT, can they help me, after how many days HCT contacted them again for providing offer letter?


----------



## lakhvera (Nov 25, 2019)

Did you get an offer letter?


----------

